# GTA4 video! LMAO



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

GTA4 comedy clip

There is no direct link to the video...

click 'watch this movie' on the link!

then in the pop up click Awesome :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

All true.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant :thumb: :lol::lol:


----------

